# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Ayn Rand - The New Left: The Anti-Industrial Revolution

## FrankRep

*The New Left: The Anti-Industrial Revolution*
- Ayn Rand

----------


## heavenlyboy34

edit: n/m

----------

